# Garmin Etrex 20 - is there really no way to lock the controls?



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

IE to prevent accidental input. Mine constantly creates waypoints and navigates to random locations with every little bump.

Garmin Tech support is most unhelpful. They told me to wear it on lanyard around my neck! 

Prevailing internet wisdom seems to be to use a corn pad / moleskin to recess the joystick.

Any thoughts or commiseration?


----------



## Clicker1 (May 29, 2012)

I have a case for mine and that seems to work well.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

is it clicking because you're bumping it, or is the rough terrain doing this?


----------

